
Connect to free public WiFi wherever you are with WiFire. Now available on iOS - rahulgulati
http://blog.getwifireapp.com/wifire-is-coming-soon-on-ios-sign-up-as-a-beta-tester-and-earn-wi-points/
======
mstolpm
So, that is either "now available on iOS" as the title suggests or a call for
beta testers (as the web page suggests) or a crude way to collect mail
addresses (because the "beta signup" really leads to a waiting list form).

~~~
rahulgulati
This is a call for beta testers and we'd like to hear what users worldwide
have to say about WiFire. We will send you a TestFlight invite once we have
your email.

------
ravipratapm
WiFire uses the new iOS 9 NEHotspotHelper APIs so it's a very slick experience
right from the Wi-Fi settings screen on iOS.

------
nehamallik
Interesting! How does this work exactly?

